# COOL HO Dirt Track



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*COOL Dirt Track*

http://www.oldslotracer.com/Bullring1.html

check this set up out... very interesting, for an oval

I thought it was HO at first, sorry for the misleading title


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That looks like it would be a blast to run on. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

